# Squier Vintage Modified JM Baritone (fixed-bridge Bass IV with Jazzmaster pickups)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 28, 2014)

Squier by Fender Vintage Modified Baritone Jazzmaster Antigu kopen? | Goedkope | Promo | Elektrische gitaar







And a slew of new models here. 

http://www.bax-shop.nl/nieuws-items/squier-breidt-classic-vibe-en-vintage-modified-series-uit


----------



## Forkface (Jul 28, 2014)

what the 

what.


----------



## GunnarJames (Jul 28, 2014)

Why couldn't they just match the headstock? It'd be perfect.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 28, 2014)

i dig that they finally made a hard tail


----------



## jwade (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy crap, I need one. I was almost ready to buy one of the bass VIs but dang...


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 29, 2014)

Worst color choice ever, but glad to see more 30" Bass VI's out there.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 29, 2014)

_*NEED*_


----------



## Philligan (Jul 29, 2014)

That's awesome.  I love that it's a hard tail, that's the biggest thing that would make me hesitate to buy a Jazzmaster.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 29, 2014)

Just to chime in *Philligan*, Jazzmaster vintage trems require almost _*no*_ setup _(aside from the standard adjustments at the bridge to your desired saddle height)_. So if that's what's had you shying away from them, fear not. It's a fun trem too since it doesn't really sound like any other trem out there in terms of the small nuances of its sound.


----------



## jwade (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I'd like to get one of these and change the pickguard.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 29, 2014)

Squier just keeps getting better every year. It's to the point where I'm going to have to choose between a new Squire or used Mexi Fender for my next guitar. I honestly can't tell much of a difference between my Mexi Jag and one of the classic vibe Jags/Jazzmasters. Maybe the fretwork is slightly better on the Fender, but that's about all.

As I posted in your previous thread, I finally got the chance to play a Bass VI last Friday, and I was mega impressed with it, although I'm not entirely sure what I would use it for. I've been spoiled by synth bass recently.


----------



## GunnarJames (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't mind the trem, I'm just really glad it's not a tune-o-matic style bridge.


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 30, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> Worst color choice ever, but glad to see more 30" Bass VI's out there.



Agreed. I've never been one to like the look of fenders or squires. They always look so plain. They need to do more natural wood stuff with figured tops and splats and burls and stuff like that. Just spice it up a bit you know!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 30, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> Agreed. I've never been one to like the look of fenders or squires. They always look so plain. They need to do more natural wood stuff with figured tops and splats and burls and stuff like that. Just spice it up a bit you know!



Those are fine, but I'd just like them to use some of their prettier, traditional colors. Seafoam green, Sonic blue, Capri orange, competition stripes... I'm tired of 3TS, Black, White, Lake Placid Blue, and BSB.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2014)

Check out the other guitars, then. They're using Sherwood Green, Burgandy Mist, Inca Silver, and what looks to be a new finish (Gold Bronze).

I wish Squier did a full line of Antigua burst guitars, though. I ....in' love that finish.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 30, 2014)

One of their Jazzmasters uses Sonic Blue as well.


----------



## NickS (Jul 30, 2014)

I actually really like to color of this one Glad to see a fixed bridge too. GAS is building for some sort of Fender product, it's been way too long since I had anything made by them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> One of their Jazzmasters uses Sonic Blue as well.



And they have some others that have that finish, I think.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 30, 2014)

Not a fan of those type of pickups typically; they're kind of dark, which isn't always ideal for a Bass VI. I'd also miss the middle pickup.

That color, though... Antigua Burst can look okay if done properly, and I don't think that's done properly. Too much on the "puke green" side rather than "burnt umber."


----------



## NickS (Jul 30, 2014)

It would be nice to see the color in person I guess. I'll have to keep my eyes out for one.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 31, 2014)

Holy shit. Want.


----------



## NeglectedField (Aug 2, 2014)

My 16-year-old self would have absolutely jizzed over that Thinline.


----------



## lewis (Aug 2, 2014)

am I the only person who is looking at guitars shown here and genuinely not understanding all the love?. Certainly not something I would ever own. Hideous haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2014)

lewis said:


> am I the only person who is looking at guitars shown here and genuinely not understanding all the love?. Certainly not something I would ever own. Hideous haha



We all have bad opinions once in awhile.


----------



## jwade (Aug 2, 2014)

lewis said:


> am I the only person who is looking at guitars shown here and genuinely not understanding all the love?. Certainly not something I would ever own. Hideous haha


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dat Tele'... 

I prefer maple necks on strat/tele style guitars, but since replacement necks are easily acquired I won't count it against them.


----------



## lewis (Jan 3, 2018)

bumping this because... haha my above comment is so so wrong!
Im Gas'ing hard now for the black jazzmaster baritone.
Thinking of white pearloiding the pickguard (stephen carpenter style) and maybe going regular humbucker route.


----------

